# stock list help



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

So, I am restarting my cichlid tank, 55gallon.

I rehomed all of my fish when I moved and was waiting on my new house...

So, now I am back to square one... currently doing a fishless cycle on my tank and I am preparing my stocking list. As mentioned, I know it is a small tank for most cichlids, but it's what i got and the wife wont let me get a bigger one. Maybe one day I can get a 175 gallon...

All that aside... I am leaning towards all/mostly male tank... and all/mostly peacocks...

Unfortunately, I have limited selection locally so I will be buying fish online, looking at <vendor name removed> right now, if there are any warnings or words of wisdom regarding buying fish online, I would welcome the advise, this will be my first online order.

I plan on ordering all of the fish on one order to hopefully reduce aggression, and I am ordering them all in sizes of 2 to 2.5 inches.

This is my current stock plan, any advise or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

one of each

benga sunshine (aulonocara baenschi) 
lemon jake (aulonocara jacobfreiberg)(undu reef) 
Eureka Red Jake (aulonocara jacobfreibergi) 
Rubescens Red (alonocara) 
Dragon Blood (aulonocara) 
6 Synodontis multipunctatus

to that I was thinking of also including some 2 of these 3 groups...

1m/3f yellow labs
1m/3f acei
1m/3f rusty

If this is too much stock, could I do just one of the last three groups?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You can only stock one red, one blue, one yellow peacock in a 55. With similar looking males, they will fight to the death in a tank that small. Also I wouldn't attempt any Mbuna with peacocks unless you have a 6 foot tank.


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

So I can only have 3 fish?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

dethnode said:


> So I can only have 3 fish?


You'll have to look into smaller, calmer haps to finish the tank. Placidochromis Electra, otopharynx lithobates, and an of the smaller copidochromis species will work.


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

So would the lemon jake count as my one yellow or one blue?

Can the calm haps be the same color as the peacocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would omit jacobfreibergi in a 55G. Maybe omit the hybrids too (dragon blood).

I would be willing to try 1m:4f yellow labs along with some male haps and peacocks in the 55G. Choose a red and a blue from the Aulonocara stuartgranti group. And maybe some small peaceful haps like Placidochromis electra.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree about the the lemon jake and would rather suggest a maleri type for the yellow peacock and I like a small group of placidochromis i.e. deep water hap and the star sapphire by their more common names. A few copadichromis species will work, but not borleyi or mloto. More like copadichromis azureus...


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

do you guys have a recommendation as to where to order from


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, so revised listing... thoughts?

all males

peacocks:
usisya flavescent (aulonocara stuartgranti) (usisya)
bi-color 500 (aulonocara stuartgranti) (Chitimba Bay)
rubescens red (aulonocara)

haps:
yellow blaze lithobates (otopharynx lithobates) ( simbawe rock)
azureus (copadichromis azureus)

mbuna
yellow labs 3 females and 1 male


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks okay to me... have you got a recommendation for ordering yet?


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

No recommendation yet, was going to use <vendor name removed>, but I'm also thinking maybe I should go with <vendor name removed>


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please discuss vendors in PM and not the forums, thanks!


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

My bad


----------

